# Empire Louisiana a blast as always!



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Got a call from a buddy for a trip over to Empire, LA.

Rolled over Thursday afternoon. (GPS lies, it's 5 hours)










Arrived to foggy Delta Marina Trailers in the sky.










My buddy Dan's Gordon Boatworks Waterman. (Poles like a dream) On the right hand side you can just barely see the Maverick HPXT of our buds from Texas.










Dan with the first fish in 10 minutes of dropping into the first pond.










A few more of the ones I caught. 





































Didn't catch any big swolts, but still awesome to sight cast to reds. The fish were real finicky and didn't seem to be feeding. They were just sitting and not moving around. You pretty much had to watch them grab it to set the hook. Last time I went over there, they would kill it. Wind forcast went bad. By the end of the day predicted for 10, went 20-25. Bad news in a flats skiff once you break out of the marsh to jump back across the bay. We endedup stuffing the bow once, whichinstantly put 60+ gallons of waterin the boat A few tense moments, but we made it back. Rest of the weekend was blowed out, so we decided to pack it up and head homeSaturday morning.

I decided to ride down to theend, just to see what it looked like, and this is what the end of the road in Venice looks like.










...then back up through NOLA.



















Bummed on getting cut short, but super stoked to see my bud and make some new friends. If you've never been to the LA marsh, go do it. It's only a 5 hour drive. Delta Marina has cabins (trailers on stilts) that sleep 5 (2 bunk beds = 4 in one room, 1 regular full in another room). They have a kitchen, fridge, stove, bath, couch and a small table. Includes a slip right in front of your cabin to tie your boat up, ramp is $10 per use. $162 a night, but divide that by 4, yeh it's an awesome deal. If anyone needs more info, just let me know, it's an awesome place run by awesome folks.

L8, Harry


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry for the bad weather, but seems as though you made the best of what time you had on the water. I have not fished that area as much as the Hoprdale side, which is a good two hours closer. But fishing Louisiana is awesome. Congrats on a good trip with your friends.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks brotha!! Next time you should pack up and roll with me.

L8, Harry


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like a fun trip and those are some great pics.... heck I'd just love to even take a ride in one of those flats boats.


----------

